# Severalls Hospital, Colchester, Essex january 2010



## Kent-urbex (Jan 3, 2010)

History
Severalls Hospital in Colchester, Essex, UK was a psychiatric hospital built in 1910 which first opened in May 1913. The 300 site housed some 2000 patients and was based on the "Echelon plan" - a specific arrangement of wards, offices and services within easy reach of each other by a network of interconnecting corridors. This meant that staff were able to operate around the site without the need to go outside in bad weather. Unlike modern British hospitals, patients in Severalls were separated according to their gender. The architect of the asylum was Frank Whitmore. Villas were constructed around the main hospital building as accommodation blocks between 1910 and 1935.
The hospital closed as a psychiatric hospital in the early 1990s following the closure of other psychiatric institutions. However, a small section of it did remain open until 20 March 1997 for the treatment of elderly patients suffering from the effects of serious stroke
In 2005 the main hall was subject to an arson attack, and in 2007 the charred building was demolished for safety reasons. The five boilers were removed from the Central Boiler House in 2007. In 2008, the sale of the Hospital Site, including its' extensive Grounds, collapsed, due to the slow-down in the Building Industry.

Visted with Tom46 and Begood

After we finished at HMS ganges we had just enough time to visit Severalls Hospital before it got dark this was a bonus explore. Once we got there we noticed there was a massive metal fence but this didn’t stop us! Once in we set off to the water tower as it was getting dark. Once we got there to find out it was totally boarded up. I got in and left Begood and tom46 outside. Forgot my torch so had to go back, Once got up to top again I didn’t have any camera battery so had to go back down to get a camera finally got some pictures from the top. Enjoy the pictures 

Water tower




]
Corridor




Roof of Corridor




Lovely sunset over Severalls Hospital





Chapel/ admin





Tunnels at this point I ran out of battery but if I left it for a few seconds then I would be able to take a few more pictures each time





Old petrol pump




Severalls Hospital from top of water tower





Kent-Urbex






Begood and Tom46


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 4, 2010)

That was some trek to get the water tower pics...now that's what I call dedication! 
Nice work, Kent-urbex.


----------



## BeGood (Jan 5, 2010)

It was impressive climbing, mate! Maybe you should take up free-running.

Here's my best photo of the trip (basically my only good one):






We'll have to go back and get some more.


----------



## The Kaiser (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice work mate, and a nice structured report


----------



## essexmole (Jan 28, 2010)

great pics guys wish i cam with you 
hopefully im going in there soon getting as new digi cam so i can take sum pics


----------



## Parkus. (Jan 28, 2010)

Kent-urbex said:


> Lovely sunset over Severalls Hospital



Pure class this one


----------



## Miss Chokesondik (Jan 28, 2010)

I agree with above post...Sunset is my fav pic


----------



## artwork-rebel (Jan 31, 2010)

Interesting indeed! I thought Severalls was locked down! I think I may have to go on another venture to check it out myself! 

Some great pics there, sunset over Severalls, great capture!


----------

